# screw chart for speaker driver



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good day 

Is there a chart somewhere to help in finding the right screw size for speaker driver? For example i want to build a small speaker using the hivi B3N driver. The specs state that the hole are 4.2mm which translate to 0.165 inches. So how do i determine the right screw size?? 

Alain


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know of a chart although there possibly is one somewhere.

For the 4.2 mm hole you should be able to use an m4 or 5/32" screw.
(5/32=.156)


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I don't know of any master chart that will tell you. I have found that matching the head to the speaker frame/flange is harder than finding the right thread size. That being said, the Parts Express speaker mounting screws have worked well for me on most drivers. There have a been a couple where they were slightly too big or didn't perfectly fill the void.


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

If you want with t-nuts you can use either M3 or M4. I would use M3 as it leaves you more margin for drilling position error if it is not too small. The t-nut "lands" on the back of the baffle are more easily done before making the rear chamfer.
http://solen.ca/products/category/accessories/screws/page/2/

Wood screw would be #6. I just measured the #8 on hand to about 4.6mm with a vernier.
http://solen.ca/products/category/accessories/screws/page/3/


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Thanks all for your help


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I built an MTM design with the HiVi B3N's not too long ago... M3 would work. I used #8's, but if I had it to do again, I'd use #6. 

Be careful when you're cranking those screws down. The frames are just pressed steel, so it isn't difficult to deform them when you're installing.

Also...
Here's a chart for screw sizes, and commonly available lengths in numeric sizes.


----------

